# Our 6 month old White Shepherd



## Kurt (May 6, 2013)

Here are some pictures of our White 6 month old shepherd. Still putting on size very quickly. Not sure on weight currently but he is a big pup.

Born November 3, 2012

His name is Rusty 

They are iPhone photo's so they aren't the best quality.


----------



## Miaya1 (May 5, 2013)

Big puppy.. He's gorgeous.


----------



## Switchblade906 (May 5, 2012)

My wife would like to steal your puppy lol.


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

He's huge! Where'd you get him?


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

very handsome and clean boy


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

Handsome boy! Welcome to the WGSD club!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Yes, where does this mystical creature come from? Seriously, tell us. So beautiful, I want one!!


----------



## Kurt (May 6, 2013)

DaniFani said:


> He's huge! Where'd you get him?





wolfy dog said:


> Yes, where does this mystical creature come from? Seriously, tell us. So beautiful, I want one!!


Thanks for the kind comments people  He's my first Shepherd.

I live in Australia, and I got him from a breeder here. Parents had good hip and elbow scores as well


----------

